# laser sight



## dantheman5398 (Oct 19, 2011)

I am so fricken confused, please please help me. I have a crossman 2240 and I want to get a good laser sight for it. But i am so confused as to whick one is good and which onee will fit. Please help. Thanks ~Dannen


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

In the inexpensive range this one has gotten good reviews,,,assume it would fit the Crosman,,,PA would know for sure.

http://cdn.pyramydair.com/images/acc/Ce ... ser_lg.jpg


----------



## Shadow Fox (Nov 15, 2011)

well i got a red head laser and flashlight combo and i am very pleased with it. we have fun plinking from the hip. when i got mine and got it dailed in i was glad to see my plinkin buds jelous. it cost 49 buck at bass pro shop.


----------

